# Control de Resistencias de Horno con Triac



## pato1982 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola, ando necesitando una mano. El tema es este, necesito controlar la potencia de una resistencia en un horno de templado y curvado de vidrios. Esta tarea la voy a realizar con un pic, con el cual mediante un teclado se ingresara en porcentaje la potencia a la cual se desea que encienda la resistencia. Hasta ahi no creo tener problema, el tema es que este pic debe controlar un triac, y como es CA, según tengo entendido necesito realizar un control de fase, con detector de pase por cero no? también lo que quiero hacer es aislar con un moc, la parte de potencia. Estas resistencias funcionan a unos 20A, entonces digamos casi unos 5kW de potencia, pero eso no es problema porque está el triac.
Ahora que ya explique mi problema, lo que necesitaria saber es como se hace o mas bien como funciona el control por variación de fase. Si algo no quedo claro disculpen, espero alguna respuesta.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Elvic (Jul 7, 2007)

hola pato1982

mira en este link http://rincondedorado.iespana.es/micuenta/room/dimmer.htm

Es un dimmer digital este te da una idea de como debes realizar tu control,

El control de fase, aunque aveces parece complicado simplemente se refiera al tiempo de disparo del triac (hablando de una forma muy sencilla) entonces eso nos da como resultado un voltaje promedio a la salida dependiendo si disparas el triac a unos 40grados de la onda sinusoidal  o 75gracos, etc .

suerT


----------



## pato1982 (Jul 7, 2007)

elvic: gracias por tu respuesta, solo he alcanzado a darle un vistazo circuito del link que me mandaste, pero por lo que pude ver es lo que busco, o al menos es una inmensa mano la que me diste, me va a servir de mucho, muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes Foro, se que ya pasó un tiempo desde que se abrió el hilo, pero me encuentro con un problema que no puedo resolver.

En estos momentos estoy controlando la potencia de una resistencia calefactora (tiene forma de bobina) de 5000W a 220V con un triac BTA140-800.
La cuestión es, que pasada una cierta corriente mi triac ya no se apaga y tengo que desconectar todo para que se apague y volver a arrancar y en ocasiones (varias), me ha quedado mt1 y mt2 en cortocircuito.

Este es el circuito que estoy utilizando:

La resistencia de 360 la he puesto de 1k.

Alguien puede ayudarme? Estoy con ese problema y no se como solucionarlo.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2020)

Supongo que le has puesto un radiador considerable.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 4, 2020)

Si, tiene su radiador, aunque si es verdad que levanta algo de temperatura, pero se puede tocar sin quemarse.
Quería saber si veían algo que esté mal en el circuito.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2020)

Er


Martin123456 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Foro, se que ya pasó un tiempo desde que se abrió el hilo, pero me encuentro con un problema que no puedo resolver.
> 
> En estos momentos estoy controlando la potencia de una resistencia calefactora (tiene forma de bobina) de 5000W a 220V con un triac BTA140-800.
> La cuestión es, que pasada una cierta corriente mi triac ya no se apaga y tengo que desconectar todo para que se apague y volver a arrancar y en ocasiones (varias), me ha quedado mt1 y mt2 en cortocircuito.
> ...


Eres de Argentina, en consecuencia existen posibilidades de que tu TRIAC se una falsificación, cosa bastante común en el mercado local.
1) Reemplaza el TRIAC por 2 SCR del tipo industrial en configuración Back to Back
2) Busca un proveedor confiable



​


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Er
> 
> Eres de Argentina, en consecuencia existen posibilidades de que tu TRIAC se una falsificación, cosa bastante común en el mercado local.
> 1) Reemplaza el TRIAC por 2 SCR del tipo industrial en configuración Back to Back
> ...


Y en el caso de que si o si deba utilizar triacs (Punto obligatorio del proyecto), ¿cual sería otra opción? ¿Debería sobredimensionar el triac?

El circuito que he presentado, ¿Está correcto a su parecer? 

¿Debería probar con una R=39omh y C=0.01microfaradios en la red snubber?

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> ¿Debería probar con una R=39omh y C=0.01microfaradios en la red snubber?


No es adivinanza.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2020)

Un TRIAC equivale a 2 SCR´s en oposición
El circuito es correcto, y a mi gusto también la red de Snubber

Si no tienes mas opción consigue un TRIAC algo como *Q4040K7 *en Rodar lo tienen

*Edit:*

¿ Que tipo de trabajo te encomendaron ?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2020)

Teóricamente la carga es resistiva pura y necesitarás poca/ninguna red snubber. 
La red snubber ha de ser la adecuada, si pones de más es contraproducente.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un TRIAC equivale a 2 SCR´s en oposición
> El circuito es correcto, y a mi gusto también la red de Snubber
> 
> Si no tienes mas opción consigue un TRIAC algo como *Q4040K7 *en Rodar lo tienen
> ...


Se trata de un tanque pequeño donde va entrando agua, pasa por la resistencia, se va calentando y sale por el otro lado. Era algo que ya estaba funcionando pero con un contacto y el agua iba a maxima temperatura. Ahora se quiere regular esa temperatura por lo tanto hice un circuito con un detector de cruce por 0 y con un microcontrolador envío pulsos al moc y esté a la gate del triac.



Scooter dijo:


> Teóricamente la carga es resistiva pura y necesitarás poca/ninguna red snubber.
> La red snubber ha de ser la adecuada, si pones de más es contraproducente.



La resistencia en cuestión es ésta. Como se puede ver es como una bobina. ¿Podrá ser que se esté comportando como una gran inductancia y eso esté rompiendo mis triacs?


Disculpen todas las preguntas, en estos días debo entregar el trabajo y ya no se a quien recurrir.

Muchas Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Se trata de un tanque pequeño donde va entrando agua, pasa por la resistencia, se va calentando y sale por el otro lado. Era algo que ya estaba funcionando pero con un contacto y el agua iba a maxima temperatura. Ahora se quiere regular esa temperatura por lo tanto hice un circuito con un detector de cruce por 0 y con un microcontrolador* envío pulsos al* moc y esté a la gate del triac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuando dices: "*envío pulsos" *¿ No estarás hablando sobre un PWM ?

Es resistencia efectivamente posee una componente inductiva, pero a la frecuencia de línea 50HZ, se puede considerar despreciable 

Si la resistencia es exactamente igual a esa, podrías encender el tramo corto de forma (Casi) permanente y ajustar temperatura con el tramo grande, así disminuyes la carga sobre el TRIAC principal


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando dices: "*envío pulsos" *¿ No estarás hablando sobre un PWM ?
> 
> Es resistencia efectivamente posee una componente inductiva, pero a la frecuencia de línea 50HZ, se puede considerar despreciable
> 
> Si la resistencia es exactamente igual a esa, podrías encender el tramo corto de forma (Casi) permanente y ajustar temperatura con el tramo grande, así disminuyes la carga sobre el TRIAC principal



Gracias a todos, me están iluminando el camino.

PWM no no, envió un pulso corto por semiciclo para que el triac se active.

Entonces puedo descartar que contenga una componente inductiva gigante.

La resistencia es idéntica en forma y construcción, pero posee solo dos bornes (solo tramo grande). La temperatura varía desde temperatura ambiente (25°C) hasta los 45°C aproximadamente.
Voy a probar mejorar la disipación del triac con disipadores de aletas, ya que tiene un disipador que es un bloque de aluminio y suele estar bastante caliente y siento que no disipa bien el calor.

La ultima opción que tengo es colocar un triac mas grande. Poseo un bta41600b de 41A TOP3 (mas grande que el TO-220), seguramente tendré que hacer algunos ajustes de corriente de gate.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Gracias a todos, me están iluminando el camino.
> 
> PWM no no, envió un pulso corto por semiciclo para que el triac se active.
> 
> ...


Ante problemas similares que supe tener con hornos de termo-sellado, la solución fue ir a un proveedor exorbitantemente caro, pero igualmente confiable, coloqué un TRIAC metálico industrial con encapsulado tipo *TO208 / TO209 *y se acabó el problema.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2020)

Ese triac admite 25A de corriente y le están pasando 22,7A, mas lo que consuma cuando está fría la resistencia que serán alguno mas.
Efectivamente yo lo veo muy justo, por eso no te dura demasiado. Para usarlo debería de estar en unas condiciones "ideales"; muy muy buen radiador,disparo en el paso por cero, precaldeo de la resistencia etc...

¿No es posible modificar el horno y poner dos resistencias de 2500W o mejor 5 de 1kW? Por aquello de "divide y vencerás"


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> ... Ahora se quiere regular esa temperatura por lo tanto hice un circuito con un detector de cruce por 0 y con un microcontrolador envío pulsos al moc y esté a la gate del triac.


Pero el* MOC3061* ya incluye detección de cruce por 0. Vos solamente tenés que mandar corriente al led (o un tren de pulsos continuo) sin calentarte por el cruce por cero.



Martin123456 dijo:


> La resistencia en cuestión es ésta. Como se puede ver es como una bobina. ¿Podrá ser que se esté comportando como una gran inductancia y eso esté rompiendo mis triacs?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257015


Depende de las dimensiones , pero si eso tuviera 10cm de largo y 1.5cm de diémetro y 40 vueltas tendría 3.5uH --> Despreciable a 50Hz

¿Entre que terminales ponés el triac?


Eso que después de un rato deja de andar huele mas a un problema en el circuito de disparo, mas todavía si decis que mandas un pulso único. 
Aunque que se quemen los triacs pinta ser sobrecorriente.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ante problemas similares que supe tener con hornos de termo-sellado, la solución fue ir a un proveedor exorbitantemente caro, pero igualmente confiable, coloqué un TRIAC metálico industrial con encapsulado tipo *TO208 / TO209 *y se acabó el problema.


Muchas gracias, voy a tenerlo en cuenta.



Scooter dijo:


> Ese triac admite 25A de corriente y le están pasando 22,7A, mas lo que consuma cuando está fría la resistencia que serán alguno mas.
> Efectivamente yo lo veo muy justo, por eso no te dura demasiado. Para usarlo debería de estar en unas condiciones "ideales"; muy muy buen radiador,disparo en el paso por cero, precaldeo de la resistencia etc...
> 
> ¿No es posible modificar el horno y poner dos resistencias de 2500W o mejor 5 de 1kW? Por aquello de "divide y vencerás"


Estuve haciendo unas pruebas y con una resistencia de 3500W (16A) podría obtener el resultado esperado.



Eduardo dijo:


> Pero el* MOC3061* ya incluye detección de cruce por 0. Vos solamente tenés que mandar corriente al led (o un tren de pulsos continuo) sin calentarte por el cruce por cero.
> 
> 
> Depende de las dimensiones , pero si eso tuviera 10cm de largo y 1.5cm de diémetro y 40 vueltas tendría 3.5uH --> Despreciable a 50Hz
> ...


Estoy utilizando un MOC3021 y un h11aa1 para detectar el cruce por 0.

Es muy aproximado lo que decis, tiene 10cm de largo (tal vez un poco mas porque las espiras no se encuentran pegadas), 1.5cm de diámetro pero 60vueltas. ¿que valor de permeabilidad magnética utilizaste?

No se bien a que te referís con que en que terminales coloco el triac. 

Hay algo que me faltó modificar en la imagen que pase del circuito.

Exactamente así está conectado. MT1 al HOT y MT2 al neutral.

Muchas gracias a todos de verdad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> La resistencia es idéntica en forma y construcción, pero posee solo dos bornes (solo tramo grande). La temperatura varía desde temperatura ambiente (25°C) hasta los 45°C aproximadamente.


 
Trabaja sumergida en agua , estilo ducha ?


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Trabaja sumergida en agua , estilo ducha ?


Sí, exactamente así funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Estaba pensando si alguna fuga desde vivo a tierra no estaría provocando el falso disparo . . . pero no , sería un problema o del triac o de falso disparo.

Probá éste disparo :


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Estoy utilizando un MOC3021 y un h11aa1 para detectar el cruce por 0.


Ah... Nada que ver.   A veces cuando no se tiene la imagen correcta es preferible poner un alfajor, que tampoco ayuda pero queda simpático  

¿Y como hiciste el circuito de detección?  Porque el pulso del H11AA1  va a empezar varios grados antes del cruce y terminar varios grados después.
Si el micro no tiene en cuenta estos retardos y el pulso es corto....   si se dispara bien es casualidad.



Martin123456 dijo:


> Es muy aproximado lo que decis, tiene 10cm de largo (tal vez un poco mas porque las espiras no se encuentran pegadas), 1.5cm de diámetro pero 60vueltas. ¿que valor de permeabilidad magnética utilizaste?


La imagen muestra que no tiene núcleo  -->  uso la permeabilidad relativa del aire (1)  



Martin123456 dijo:


> No se bien a que te referís con que en que terminales coloco el triac.


En la imagen tenés tres terminales.



Acabo de leer que la tenés sumergida en agua  ¿el recipiente es de material aislante?


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estaba pensando si alguna fuga desde vivo a tierra no estaría provocando el falso disparo . . . pero no , sería un problema o del triac o de falso disparo.
> 
> Probá éste disparo :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257017


Voy a ir probando todas las alternativas. Gracias.



Eduardo dijo:


> Ah... Nada que ver.   A veces cuando no se tiene la imagen correcta es preferible poner un alfajor, que tampoco ayuda pero queda simpático
> 
> ¿Y como hiciste el circuito de detección?  Porque el pulso del H11AA1  va a empezar varios grados antes del cruce y terminar varios grados después.
> Si el micro no tiene en cuenta estos retardos y el pulso es corto....   si se dispara bien es casualidad.
> ...


Perdón por colocar una imagen equivocada.

En la programación del microcontrolador puse que una vez detectado el pulso de cruce por cero, antes del cualquier disparo, debe esperar entre 3000(70% de conducción) y 9900(1% de conducción) microsegundos para cualquier disparo. El pulso tiene una duración de 10microsegundos (ya había probado que el pulso sea continuo hasta detectar otro cruce por 0)

En los terminales de los extremos.

Si si, el recipiente es totalmente aislante. Dentro del recipiente hay un cable de tierra, pero para las pruebas se encuentra desconectado.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2020)

Yo me pregunto...dada la terrible inercia que tienen todos los sistemas térmicos, para que te complicás la vida controlando el ángulo de fase del disparo si ni la resistencia ni el agua ni el tanque se van a enterar que lo cambiaste hasta que pasen desde algunos segundos a algunos minutos??
Yo dispararía por ciclos enteros, solo controlando la cantidad de tiempo que se activa el calefactor..


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo me pregunto...dada la terrible inercia que tienen todos los sistemas térmicos, para que te complicás la vida controlando el ángulo de fase del disparo si ni la resistencia ni el agua ni el tanque se van a enterar que lo cambiaste hasta que pasen desde algunos segundos a algunos minutos??
> Yo dispararía por ciclos enteros, solo controlando la cantidad de tiempo que se activa el calefactor..


Hola Dr, Lo que pasa es que el tanque tiene un volumen muy pequeño. Como mencionaron arriba, es muy parecido a una ducha eléctrica y por lo tanto debe estar calentando constantemente ya que el agua corre continuamente, entrando al tanque a temperatura ambiente y saliendo apenas unos segundos después a la temperatura deseada. Es un calefactor continuo de agua.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2020)

La autopsia de los TRIAC´s que se te dañaron ¿ Que síntomas presentó ?
1) ¿ En corto ?
2) ¿ Explotados ?
3) ¿ Abiertos ?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Es un calefactor continuo de agua.
> 
> Gracias. Saludos.



Tanto lío para una cosa tan simple.

Dirigete a un almacen y compra un calentador de agua tipo Thermotronic.

Amén que quieras utilizar tu tiempo en experimentos, claro está.





__





						TERMOTRONIC Calentador de agua electrico y sin tanque.
					

TERMOTRONIC Calentadores de agua eléctricos sin tanque. Ahorre hasta un 60% de electricidad




					www.termotronic.com


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La autopsia de los TRIAC´s que se te dañaron ¿ Que síntomas presentó ?
> 1) ¿ En corto ?
> 2) ¿ Explotados ?
> 3) ¿ Abiertos ?



Se me quemaron 3, todos en corto entre mt1 y mt2. En algún momento todos quedaron conduciendo, algunos siguieron funcionando después de desconectarlos, El último funcionó bastante bien, hasta que quedó pegado, empezó a calentar, cuando lo apago, estaba bastante caliente y también quedo en corto entre mt1 y mt2.




mcrven dijo:


> Tanto lío para una cosa tan simple.
> 
> Dirigete a un almacen y compra un calentador de agua tipo Thermotronic.
> 
> ...


Gracias por la idea, había visto algunos parecidos. El trabajo que debo realizar tiene fines educativos y experimentales y por lo tanto debe ser un desarrollo propio

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2020)

Siendo así puedes copiar el sistema. Consiste en un ducto de cobre o latón, que es revestido con cerámica y la resistencia va enrollada en él.
Maniobran el Dimmer con un PT-100 para mantener la temperatura constante.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> Siendo así puedes copiar el sistema. Consiste en un ducto de cobre o latón, que es revestido con cerámica y la resistencia va enrollada en él.
> Maniobran el Dimmer con un PT-100 para mantener la temperatura constante.


Gracias por la recomendación, la intención sería no cambiar los componentes físicos del sistema de calefacción (tanque, formato, tamaño resistencia) ya que el trabajo consiste en tomar esos elementos y lograr los resultados propuestos. Perdón por no ser flexible en ciertas cosas, ya que son puntos obligatorios en el trabajo.

Mis dudas rondan al rededor de la falla en los triacs. Gracias a los comentarios y aportes de todos, puedo ir probando diferentes soluciones.

Los sigo leyendo a todos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> En la programación del microcontrolador puse que una vez detectado el pulso de cruce por cero, antes del cualquier disparo, debe esperar entre 3000(70% de conducción) y 9900(1% de conducción) microsegundos para cualquier disparo. El pulso tiene una duración de 10microsegundos (ya había probado que el pulso sea continuo hasta detectar otro cruce por 0)


En un sistema de calientamiento no tiene sentido un control de fase, es meter ruido en línea inútilmente.  Tal como te dice Dr Zoidberg tenés que usar un control por ciclos enteros.

El control por ciclos enteros no es un control on/off como creo que estás pensando, es que el triac conduzca por ejemplo 3 ciclos completos (60ms) y permanezca apagado 1 (20ms) (te queda un ciclo de trabajo del 75%).
Este tipo de control solo modifica el programa, el hardware es el mismo.

Date cuenta que son tiempos bajos comparados con la inercia térmica aún de un depósito chico.
Lo de usar ciclos enteros en lugar de semiciclos es para no tener una componente de CC en la corriente.  Acá no tiene importancia pero en sistemas donde hay filtros y/o transformadores si.

Ah,   un pulso de 10uS es demasiado económico , no miré el datasheet pero para disparos seguros usá pulsos de al menos 250uS.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> En un sistema de calientamiento no tiene sentido un control de fase, es meter ruido en línea inútilmente.  Tal como te dice Dr Zoidberg tenés que usar un control por ciclos enteros.
> 
> El control por ciclos enteros no es un control on/off como creo que estás pensando, es que el triac conduzca por ejemplo 3 ciclos completos (60ms) y permanezca apagado 1 (20ms) (te queda un ciclo de trabajo del 75%).
> Este tipo de control solo modifica el programa, el hardware es el mismo.
> ...


Muy interesante ese método de control, voy a probarlo, espero que no se observe ningún parpadeo en las luces, tendré que ir probando.

Gracias. Voy a aumentarle el tiempo de disparo, previamente fijándome en la hoja de datos.

En un rato ya voy a empezar a hacer pruebas y les voy comentando los resultados.

Muchas gracias a todos. En estos momentos de desesperación es tranquilizante saber que hay gente con ganas de ayudar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2020)

Por esas casualidades, y de metido.
No estaras mandando mas tension de la necesaria al gate, o el MOC esté en corto o similar?
Digo, porque si no es por la intensidad tan justa que tenes con esos triacs, entonces tenes problemas con la parte del gate.
Si tenes osciloscopio, comprueba que este funcionando bien el circuito, y sino utiliza una lampara incandescente para comprobar que cambia la intensidad luminica...  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por esas casualidades, y de metido.
> No estaras mandando mas tension de la necesaria al gate, o el MOC esté en corto o similar?
> Digo, porque si no es por la intensidad tan justa que tenes con esos triacs, entonces tenes problemas con la parte del gate.
> Si tenes osciloscopio, comprueba que este funcionando bien el circuito, y sino utiliza una lampara incandescente para comprobar que cambia la intensidad luminica...  🤷‍♂️


Hola DJ, lamentablemente no tengo osciloscopio. El MOC no está en corto. El circuito funciona a la perfección con una lampara incandescente de 100W. va a la perfección entre 1% y 99%.

Tal vez alguno me pueda guiar, estoy sospechando que tal vez las fallas que estoy sufriendo sean por la temperatura que está levantando el triac. La ultima vez que se quedó pegado, lo dejé conduciendo algunos varios segundos con 3500W aproximadamente y comenzó a largar olor a "electrones". Como dije arriba, el disipador que tenia puesto es un pequeño bloque de aluminio cuadrado.

En las próximas pruebas que voy a hacer, le voy a colocar unos nuevos disipadores que compré que son de aletas.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2020)

Lo primero que dije fue:


Scooter dijo:


> Supongo que le has puesto un radiador considerable.




Me faltó decir *"~mente grande"*

Porque claro, considerable puede ser considerablemente ínfimo...

Eso es lo primero, con 100W un triac va de cine sin radiador, con 1000W no, y con 2000W sin comentarios



Ahora resulta que:


Martin123456 dijo:


> ...se quedó pegado, lo dejé conduciendo algunos varios segundos con 3500W aproximadamente y comenzó a largar olor a "electrones". Como dije arriba, el disipador que tenia puesto es un* pequeño bloque de aluminio* cuadrado.
> 
> En las próximas pruebas que voy a hacer, le voy a colocar unos nuevos disipadores que compré que son de aletas...




Cuando algo se quema lo primero es ver por qué se calentó.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 5, 2020)

hola...... ¿¿¿ y si usa un rele de estado solido ???
Es el componente que se usa en estos casos
manejar una resistenia calefactora de 5000w es comun y tienen larga vida


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 5, 2020)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola...... ¿¿¿ y si usa un rele de estado solido ???
> Es el componente que se usa en estos casos
> manejar una resistenia calefactora de 5000w es comun y tienen larga vida
> 
> ...


Hola loco, tengo unos de esos y lo he usado, soporta muy bien la carga y todo. El tema es que tiene una respuesta un poco lenta, la hoja técnica dice menor a 10ms y lo que pasaba es que no podía controlar del todo los tiempo de conexión, por lo tanto se veían parpadeos en las luces del del sector.

Estuve revisando y he encontrado un hilo donde fogonazo explica que tiene unos dimmers de 25A y que colocando un gran disipador (100x50x15)no tiene problemas. Estoy casi seguro que mi disipador era pequeño (40x30x10 y bloque sin aletas), lo que causaba que a cierta temperatura el triac se disparase solo y quedara cerrado para siempre hasta que se quemaba. Ya conseguí todos los materiales, mañana voy a hacer las pruebas con disipadores mas grandes (70x50x30 de aletas) y voy a ver como se comporta. Si mejora pero no es suficiente, pondré disipadores mas grandes todavia.

Realmente gracias a todos por ayudar y compartir sus conocimientos. Entre todos se hacen grandes cosas.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> ...
> Estuve revisando y he encontrado un hilo donde fogonazo explica que tiene unos dimmers de 25A y que colocando un gran disipador (100x50x15)no tiene problemas. Estoy casi seguro que mi disipador era pequeño (40x30x10 y bloque sin aletas), lo que causaba que a cierta temperatura el triac se disparase solo y quedara cerrado para siempre hasta que se quemaba. Ya conseguí todos los materiales, mañana voy a hacer las pruebas con disipadores mas grandes (70x50x30 de aletas) y voy a ver como se comporta. Si mejora pero no es suficiente, pondré disipadores mas grandes todavia.



Un BTA140 te disipa esta potencia en función de la corriente:


En los regímenes que lo querés son es entre 15 y 30W  , el disipador que tenías era por demás de insuficiente.  

Para darte una idea, 30W es la potencia disipada por un soldador --> Si lo dejás bien apoyado contra el disipador después de un rato no lo vas a poder tocar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2020)

Acá tenes algunas técnicas para simular la temperatura del disipador: Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Si mejora pero no es suficiente, pondré disipadores mas grandes todavia.


Si esta la posibilidad, primero prueba con un ventilador, antes de aumentar el tamaño


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2020)

Así a bulto necesita un radiador de 10x10cm con buenas aletas si va a ser pasivo


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 6, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Un BTA140 te disipa esta potencia en función de la corriente:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257055
> 
> En los regímenes que lo querés son es entre 15 y 30W  , el disipador que tenías era por demás de insuficiente.
> ...


Estuve estudiando un poco el tema, y puedo utilizar el sistema de 0 a 120° con una corriente de 15A, lo que me daría una disipación de potencia máxima de 15W.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenes algunas técnicas para simular la temperatura del disipador: Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor


Utilizando los cálculos que figuran en ese hilo, me termina dando que  necesito un disipador de 4°C/W. Según el catálogo internacional aluel, el nuevo disipador que he comprado, cumple con las especificaciones propuestas.

Vamos a ver que pasa en la práctica.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Si esta la posibilidad, primero prueba con un ventilador, antes de aumentar el tamaño


 No es posible colocar ventiladores.

Gracias a todos, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Estuve estudiando un poco el tema, *y puedo utilizar el sistema de 0 a 120° con una corriente de 15A, lo que me daría una disipación de potencia máxima de 15W.*
> 
> Utilizando los cálculos que figuran en ese hilo, me termina dando que  necesito un disipador de 4°C/W. Según el catálogo internacional aluel, el nuevo disipador que he comprado, cumple con las especificaciones propuestas.
> 
> ...


Eso siempre y cuando *NO* requieras toda la potencia de calentamiento.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 6, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso siempre y cuando *NO* requieras toda la potencia de calentamiento.


Le he colocado una resistencia de 3500W con lo que caliente el agua a la temperatura necesaria.

Todavía no pude hacer las pruebas, los mantengo al tanto 

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2020)

Pon el triac dentro del agua y así ganas rendimiento energético y sisipación...
Bueno, el tema del aislamiento va a estar tenso pero...

(Es broma)


----------



## mcrven (Nov 6, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Pon el triac dentro del agua y así ganas rendimiento energético y sisipación...
> Bueno, el tema del aislamiento va a estar tenso pero...
> 
> (Es broma)



Pues... no necesariamente debe ser broma. Si colocamos un disipador para líquido, antes de que este llegue al depósito, puede resultar refrigerado el componente.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 6, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Pon el triac dentro del agua y así ganas rendimiento energético y sisipación...
> Bueno, el tema del aislamiento va a estar tenso pero...
> 
> (Es broma)


Explotaba todos 

Acabo de hacer una prueba de 15 minutos continuos a 15 Ampers. La temperatura ambiente es de 30°C (hace calor y es una habitación donde no hay viento) y según mi tester, el disipador en el sector de la base del triac está a 45°C. La parte metálica del triac (descubierta) donde va el tornillo 49°C. 
Ahora, según la hoja de datos del triac, el mismo puede funcionar hasta 90°C sin que disminuya su corriente máxima y puede soportar 125°C hasta su destrucción.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Debo hacer pruebas mas largas? ¿La hoja de datos se refiere que puedo tener el triac a 90°C y no tendría problemas? o ¿comenzaría a tener problemas con la corriente holding y latching?

Tengo otro disipador que exactamente igual al actual y pueden acoplarse espalda con espalda. Colocándole grasa siliconada entre ambos, ¿Aumentaría la disipación? ¿Sería perjudicial?

Muchas gracias a todos, el proyecto ya va quedando al 100%.
Prometo pasar imágenes y más cuando quede terminado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2020)

A mi gusto 15 min es poco tiempo.
La curva temperatura-tiempo se hace asíntota, es decir sube y sube hasta que comienza a subir cada ves menos y llega un momento que se hace estable en el tiempo, para una condición de carga y temperatura ambiente.

Si quieres "Forzar" un poco el ensayo cubre un 15% del disipador y controla de forma continua la temperatura durante, digamos 90 min a ver a que temperatura llega, si se mantiene en un rango "Aceptable" da por por concluida la prueba.

Otro punto a tomar en cuenta es si este engendro será colocado dentro de un gabinete, cambia sustancialmente la temperatura de trabajo estando "Al aire" o "Encerrado"


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2020)

Si es BTA suelen ser de cápsula aislada, lo mismo lo puedes atornillar a la caja.


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 6, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi gusto 15 min es poco tiempo.
> La curva temperatura-tiempo se hace asíntota, es decir sube y sube hasta que comienza a subir cada ves menos y llega un momento que se hace estable en el tiempo, para una condición de carga y temperatura ambiente.
> 
> Si quieres "Forzar" un poco el ensayo cubre un 15% del disipador y controla de forma continua la temperatura durante, digamos 90 min a ver a que temperatura llega, si se mantiene en un rango "Aceptable" da por por concluida la prueba.
> ...



Acabo de hacer otra prueba. 22A durante 15 minutos y le parte mas caliente del triac llegó a 70°C.

Voy a intentar realizar pruebas mas largas para ir comprobado como se comporta.
¿Qué piensan de la idea de unir dos disipadores por sus espaldas (las espaldas no tienen aletas) poniéndole grasa siliconada? Para hacer una prueba, después compraría uno mas grande.

Los mantengo al tanto a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Acabo de hacer otra prueba. 22A durante 15 minutos y le parte mas caliente del triac llegó a 70°C.
> 
> Voy a intentar realizar pruebas mas largas para ir comprobado como se comporta.
> *¿Qué piensan de la idea de unir dos disipadores por sus espaldas (las espaldas no tienen aletas) poniéndole grasa siliconada?* Para hacer una prueba, después compraría uno mas grande.
> ...


Es correcto, siempre que garantices una correcta transferencia térmica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2020)

Martin123456 dijo:


> Acabo de hacer otra prueba. 22A durante 15 minutos y le parte mas caliente del triac llegó a 70°C.
> 
> Voy a intentar realizar pruebas mas largas para ir comprobado como se comporta.
> ¿Qué piensan de la idea de unir dos disipadores por sus espaldas (las espaldas no tienen aletas) poniéndole grasa siliconada? Para hacer una prueba, después compraría uno mas grande.


Y adonde querés bajar mas la temperatura del triac? La oreja metálica está vinculada directamente a la juntura con una resistencia térmica casi nula, la oreja al disipador con una resistencia térmica dependiente del montaje que hayas hecho ( 0.5 ºC/W ???) y ahí se acabó la historia. Si ponés un disipador mas grande, *vas a bajar la temperatura del disipador* pero no necesariamente la del triac, aparte de que vas a lograr una zona muy caliente cerca del triac y mas bajas temperaturas en el resto, lo cual es malo para la eficiencia del disipador.
70ºC está MUY buena como temperatura externa del triac a ese nivel de manejo de potencia.

Leíste la discusión del link que te pasé??? O te mandaste a calcular sin simular nada???


----------



## Martin123456 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ahí realicé una prueba de 60 minutos con 15A la temperatura máxima fue de 57°C.

La idea de agregarle el otro disipador era para simular un disipador con aletas de los dos lados.

Voy a seguir haciendo pruebas, gracias a todos.


----------

